# audi 23.8 mm master cylinder upgrade to 16v 22 mm



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

Does this swap work? Can you use the 16v booster? Then make the lines work to the upgraded master?


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: audi 23.8 mm master cylinder upgrade to 16v 22 mm (hasnfefr)*


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: audi 23.8 mm master cylinder upgrade to 16v 22 mm (hasnfefr)*


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: audi 23.8 mm master cylinder upgrade to 16v 22 mm (hasnfefr)*


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

*Re: audi 23.8 mm master cylinder upgrade to 16v 22 mm (hasnfefr)*

I did this on my 91 cabby and it was a direct swap. I think it was originally 20mm though. I also tried it on my mk3 which has a 22mm and it didn't require any changes.
Hope this somehow helps.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: audi 23.8 mm master cylinder upgrade to 16v 22 mm (blind)*

Do you know what model the 23.8 came off of? Does this make the pedal any harder to operate? I have corrado fronts 16v rears 16v booster.


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

*Re: audi 23.8 mm master cylinder upgrade to 16v 22 mm (hasnfefr)*

I think it was from a 200 20v. It's hard to say about the pedal because I upgraded to rear disk and wilwoods at the same time. I was afraid that the stock cylinder wouldn't flow enough fluid, so I never tried the small one.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: audi 23.8 mm master cylinder upgrade to 16v 22 mm (blind)*

You wouldn't happen to have a pic of your set up would you? Could you post or send it to [email protected] . Thank you.


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

*Re: audi 23.8 mm master cylinder upgrade to 16v 22 mm (hasnfefr)*

It doesn't really look any different than stock except a clean master cylinder. If you still want pics, I can borrow a camera on Saturday and take some.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: audi 23.8 mm master cylinder upgrade to 16v 22 mm (blind)*

If you could it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

*Re: audi 23.8 mm master cylinder upgrade to 16v 22 mm (hasnfefr)*

It's ackward to get a good pic, but here's the best I could do. They also didn't come out real clear. I'm obviously not a photographer.




























_Modified by blind at 5:22 PM 3-9-2007_


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: audi 23.8 mm master cylinder upgrade to 16v 22 mm (blind)*

Ha ha ha. Thank you. They are good enough to get the point.


----------

